# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] τροφοδοτικό ΑΤΧ 20+4pin για σκότωμα μεταχειρισμένο

## tzitzikas

αν έχει κάποιος τροφοδοτικό ΑΤΧ 20+4pin λειτουργικό που να το έχει στην άκρη και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το χρησιμοποιήσει και το δίνει σε συμβολική τιμή ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου πμ. Ειμαι Θεσσαλονίκη ανατολικά. Εχω ένα παλιο pc και θέλω να δω αν το πρόβλημα είναι το τροφοδοτικό. ευχαριστώ!

----------

